# St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin



## cornishclive (May 4, 2012)

Hi all

This is my first post with photos so please be patient! I realise this hospital has been photographed before (and in greater detail on this site) but I thought I would add mine as well.




St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin by Stocker Images, on Flickr




St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin by Stocker Images, on Flickr




St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin by Stocker Images, on Flickr




St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin by Stocker Images, on Flickr




St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin by Stocker Images, on Flickr




St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin by Stocker Images, on Flickr




St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin by Stocker Images, on Flickr




St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin by Stocker Images, on Flickr




St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin by Stocker Images, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cstocker/sets/72157629599928954/with/6996212808/

All were taken from walking around the outside and not trespassing. I apologise if they are just general pictures but they do describe the remaining building as it appears now, albeit from the outside only.

Clive


----------



## cornishclive (May 4, 2012)

I realise this post didn't come out as I wanted it to!

Any suggestions what I might have done wrong? I added pictures via the button that asks for the link address - I gave the flickr address these photos are loaded to.

Anyway, they can be found at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cstocker/sets/72157629599928954/with/7142258887/


----------



## skeleton key (May 4, 2012)

Hi Clive welcome mate 
check this link out 
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]
and post em here bud or the post will be pitted which would be a shame take ur time and shout if you need any advice

SK


----------



## cornishclive (May 4, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Hi Clive welcome mate
> check this link out
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009
> and post em here bud or the post will be pitted which would be a shame take ur time and shout if you need any advice
> ...



Thanks Brilliant - thanks!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 4, 2012)

Nice shots, shame about the lack of internal pics though!


----------



## cornishclive (May 5, 2012)

seffyboy523 said:


> Nice shots, shame about the lack of internal pics though!



Sorry about that! Trouble was I was in uniform when I took these and trying to get i may have been a bit of a give-away if caught!


Thanks for the comments!


----------



## cornishclive (May 5, 2012)

Thought I would add a couple I took on a similar visit in 2008 (again in uniform so all pictures are from outside the building)






[/url] St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url] St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url] St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url] St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St.Lawrence's Hospital, Bodmin (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]

Again, apologies they'll all from outside - but as I work for the NHS breaking in wasn't really an option!


----------



## Priority 7 (May 5, 2012)

Internals aren't everything in a report those these are nice shots mate and if you are readily identifiable then perfect sense to stay lawful side of the fence.


----------



## skeleton key (May 5, 2012)

Some lovley shots there Clive cheers for shareing if you wanted internals hint lol go underground

SK


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2012)

Still think they are great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------

